# full fuel filter?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have changed fuel filters before but I don't remember if the filter fills completely with fuel or not?

If it should be full why would this one not fill completely?
A. bad filter?
B. hole in filter?
C. something else?
D. Wont there be problems with it getting fuel if the filter is not full?
I tried bleeding it but with no avail.
It ran for an hour just fine without any problems after it was changed. I have not run it yet today.

Also about 6 months ago I had to change the filters, it was sputtering and dieing just like this time.
I think last time the filters filled up but not sure.

The fuel pump does not sound as loud as it once was, can that be a sign that it may be not pumping as much fuel as it has before?
are there test kits that wont break my bank?


Like allways thank you.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

OMF!!, what brand tractor is this fitted to?, and this is the original filter setup and running diesel fuel?, if this is original, you would do well to stand the filter up with the inlet at the top, the mount shows that this could be done, not sure if the bottom hose is long enough though, this way, you may get the air trapped in the filter to travel back up to the tank and bleed itself out if the supply hose doesn't dip down in its travel back to the fuel tank.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know what you're working on so I won't comment on how the fuel pump sounds or doesn't sound, but as for the filter, it will probably never fill completely when mounted horizontally like that. You would need to unbolt the bracket, turn the filter so the inlet/outlet are vertical. Give the trapped air a chance to exit. Then see what happens.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You will never remove the air from that filter laying on its side.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

i'm sorry I left out some very important details..
It is a kubota diesel. 
It is the stock set up, and the filter is stock on its side like this. It has another filter that is located before the fuel pump that is on its side as well. Its dark out now but in the AM I will check that filter to see if it is full of fuel.
This filter was held up, down, sideways, and bled in all directions and this is all the air that could be gotten out.
















As you can see in the picture the bracket was made so the filter could not be tilted up.
Will this create problems?

If no one has any other suggestions and the other sideways filter is full i guess I might have a filter with a hole some where in it and replace it and see what happens?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If that was my tractor, I would have undone the clamp bolt and held the filter and hoses out of the road and using a small grinder, ground down the protuberance so I could mount the filter vertical, but that is me.

I just find it odd that your tractor runs with that amount of air in the filter, considering that if you don't bleed a single CAV or double CAV unit, you don't stand a chance in Hades of starting a diesel engine.

My B2400 has a small filter unit that doesn't give any trouble, and I cannot understand why Kubota went away from this.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

something like this would help a lot for bleeding.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kubota's don't use CAV pumps in the first place and I'd rotate it vertically as well. The secondary filters on both my M9's will show a tad bit of air space at the top, never been an issue.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Any one know if there is a fuel pressure test kit for a reasonable cost?

I shouldn't have to replace filters every 6 months or 90 hours should I?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I fail to see why an inline fuel filter needs to be vertical vs horizontal. My '91 JD 4255 with 11,600+ hrs on speed/hour meter has had inline fuel filter in horizontal position for all those hrs. My tractors inline filter is metal so I can't see inside it to determine if air is in it nor do I care if t has air in it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

oldmanfarmer said:


> Any one know if there is a fuel pressure test kit for a reasonable cost?
> 
> I shouldn't have to replace filters every 6 months or 90 hours should I?


My guess is you have restricted fuel flow due to a clog. I once owned a M4900 that engine lacked power. I located a clogged screen in water separator housing base.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I realize air travels upwards and if the filter is vertical the air should bleed out better. I'm not sure how the filter operates or if air in the filter would interfere with its operation. 

If filters have to be vertical I would have a heck of a time getting the one before the fuel pump to stand up at attention/vertical. 

So horizontal or vertical shouldn't mater just so the designers at Kubota know what their doing and they must since these models have been around for years with out major issues. 

I checked the filter under the tractor that is before the fuel pump and it is vertical and full of fuel and no air that I can see.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Kubota's don't use CAV pumps in the first place and I'd rotate it vertically as well. The secondary filters on both my M9's will show a tad bit of air space at the top, never been an issue.


My reference was for the CAV filter units, both single and double filter units, nowhere did I say or mention a CAV pump!!.



Tx Jim said:


> I fail to see why an inline fuel filter needs to be vertical vs horizontal. My '91 JD 4255 with 11,600+ hrs on speed/hour meter has had inline fuel filter in horizontal position for all those hrs. My tractors inline filter is metal so I can't see inside it to determine if air is in it nor do I care if t has air in it.


I personaly don't care what your preference is for filter orientation, my reference was that a vertical set filter would bleed air better.

And I am trying to work out if you still have the same steel filter inline after 11,600 hours, because that is how it reads.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

FredM said:


> I personaly don't care what your preference is for filter orientation, my reference was that a vertical set filter would bleed air better.
> 
> And I am trying to work out if you still have the same steel filter inline after 11,600 hours, because that is how it reads.


My point is engine should operate fine with filter in ""factory installed"" horizontal position.
I failed to see where I stated originally that the ""SAME inline filter" had been in place for all those hrs of use.
No not the same inline fuel filter that was on my tractor when it came off assembly when it was new. It's been changed numerous times since I purchased tractor in Feb.'93.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

FredM said:


> My reference was for the CAV filter units, both single and double filter units, nowhere did I say or mention a CAV pump!!.


Post number 6.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Post number 6.....


You best read post #6 again, nowhere is an injection pump mentioned, but I did mention a single and double CAV filter "unit" as shown.


















These certainly don't look like injection pumps!!.


----------

